# When Filling Tank



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I have read when your filling your aquarium with water you should leave an inch of room from the top like the black trim. Is this true and if so why?
Also the other question I have is, I use a Python to change my water, you put the Dechlorinator stuff in before you start filling the aquarium back up right? I use the aquasafe stuff from WAL-MART.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You are correct on the dechlor. It wouldn't hut to do it right afterwards because through a chemical reaction it will remove remove the chlorine/chloramines almost immediately. As far as having a space on top it is for allowing oxygen exchange to take place on the surface.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

^^^^ yep yep


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> You are correct on the dechlor. It wouldn't hut to do it right afterwards because through a chemical reaction it will remove remove the chlorine/chloramines almost immediately. As far as having a space on top it is for allowing oxygen exchange to take place on the surface.
> [snapback]1200756[/snapback]​


Wow, thanks, never really thought of that lol.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

If you have a power-head creating alot of surface agitation, can you fill up your tank to the brim in that case? I always fill my tank all the way up.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah, i fill mine up all the way cuz the waterfall is loud. i have my xp3 spraybar underwater pointing up for mad aggitation.
i could see this bein an issure if you have an extremly secure lid that doesnt allow much air flow.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> yeah, i fill mine up all the way cuz the waterfall is loud. i have my xp3 spraybar underwater pointing up for mad aggitation.
> i could see this bein an issure if you have an extremly secure lid that doesnt allow much air flow.
> [snapback]1200915[/snapback]​


Does your XP3 Manual say you can stick it under the water?


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

Or as another option you can put that little hose that comes with your powerhead on and use that for airation....Thats what I do...1 powerhead is down low in my tank that just does current and the smaller one is up top with the air venturi on it and it does the o2 exchange...I only put the smaller one on for like 3 hours a day or so...just to keep o2 in the water.....


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

y ouldnt you be able to put the spray bar under water?, you can quietly get your aggitaion this way. it wont get loud till double evap than a HOB


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh crap.... so if i fill mine all the way up to the lip of my penguin biowheel to keep it quiet thats bad? i have a glass lid on it and a flourescent light strip... so there is like 3+" of empty space where air can get in....


----------

